# Virtual PC 2007, new install Configs listed



## mrhobbeys (Jul 9, 2012)

rc.conf file


```
hostname="freebsd"
ifconfig_de0="DHCP"
shd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"



~
~
~
```


I ran ifconfig and found another adapter so I echoed a DHCP line for it and if that works I will delete this if not I will just edit to add in what it is at the end of this post.


----------



## mrhobbeys (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, I lost my connection and can't get physical access till Thursday


----------

